# Leaking Egress Window



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm a paint store owner by trade. So this isn't my thing. I'm about to hire this out but I would like to educate myself on what needs to be done. 

We have a walkout basement so removing the window is what I plan to have done. The exterior walls are all ICF blocks in the basement, and obviously the window is cut out. What are my options for removing this window and filling the void? Can a makeshift form be used and concrete filled? I have no clue on this one and want to know a little bit when the contractor comes. I've talked to a few GC's at my shop but its out of their wheelhouse. Best fix I was given was like I mentioned, rigid foam form filled with concrete and rebar.


T.I.A


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

How would you grout it? 

I'd put up 6" or 8" block and cover it either side with rigid foam. A stud wall would work as well if it isn't below grade which it doesn;'t sound like it is


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Its well below grade. Its fully accessible from the inside. The problem is, it was a goof during construction. It gets so much water in the pit that the drains can't keep up. The pit fills with water maybe 6-8" and leaks through the base of the window. Was thinking to have someone glue in rigid foam on the outside, seal the edges, drill rebar into the concrete, then rigid foam the front and fill with concrete in sections.

**edit: the window is completely below grade of the home, but the window itself is an inch or two above the pit grade.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Photos would help.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Fill it with block. Leave a 3/4" gap at the top of the opening to fill a core or 2. seal the gap either with solid mortar or with spray foam. Cover on the outside with rigid foam and seal the joints with spray foam. should be pretty water tight


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Pretty thick wall



















No access from the outside, wood deck is built over it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Allright, build a pressure treated wall 1" smaller than the opening, sheathed with PT ply and rigid insulation glued to the sheathing. Install prebuilt wall on 1/2" shims and spray foam the gap. Next day remove shims and spray foam the voids. fur out the wall to desired thickness, and cover with drywall


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, dust off hands when done and have a beer


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

So basically build a PT wall instead of the window? I didn't think of that, good idea. The window is done basically the same and it only leaks at the window seal...because water reaches the height.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

A walkout basement does not automatically negate the code requirement to have an egress window. :whistling:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> A walkout basement does not automatically negate the code requirement to have an egress window. :whistling:


No, but I bet the two other windows do.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

First thing first. Where is all this water coming from?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

deter said:


> First thing first. Where is all this water coming from?


Basically the window and pit are in the worst location possible. Its a collecting point on a downhill slope. When we get dumped on with rain, like we have been, the water pours in the pit from the lawn. The drains can't take the water away fast enough, and it starts to fill up with water like an aquarium. The only thing stopping the water from coming in is the weather stripping on the window, which eventually leaks. We've tried changing the grade, and short of building hills, its useless. Its a window in a place where it shouldn't be. 

Going to start finishing the basement and don't want an indoor pool every rain storm we get


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

A pic (exterior) would be great. Meanwhile, consider building up the well wall to limit the surface water from running into it. Then grade away from it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> A pic (exterior) would be great. Meanwhile, consider building up the well wall to limit the surface water from running into it. Then grade away from it.


Can't pic the outside, deck is built over it. Also, we blocked the wall higher and graded away, yet the water is still coming in. I believe from the drain tiles along the foundation. At this point, the window is being removed and the opening sealed from the inside. A fix from the exterior side is not going to happen.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Wait......a deck was built _over_ that with no access door/trap built _into_ it?!?

As goofs go, this is a beaut.

I have a hard time believing you can ever fully stop water coming in without accessing the outside, but maybe if you're really creative.

I would pull the window, and in two steps(maybe one), put plywood up on the outside lapping a couple inches all around, you could attach some bituthene facing the room .......you'll have to hold it somehow, not too hard......maybe a $4 wood handle from Marshalltown..... Spray foam up against the ply/bituthene........lay block to fill the main void, and finish to suit on the inside. You'll probably want to key the foam to the ICF foam on the outside............this is a tough one.....good luck!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

What is the decking material above? My guess is it will still leak. Less maybe, but if it'sfully finished down there I wouldn't chance it.
Pop some decking off and crawl down there.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> What is the decking material above? My guess is it will still leak. Less maybe, but if it'sfully finished down there I wouldn't chance it.
> Pop some decking off and crawl down there.


I'm guessing someone could access the pit once the window is removed. Its pretty good size. It only fills maybe 6-8" when it really pours rain, but that's still a couple inches over the window and the seals leak. I guess I should start by popping the window out first before I have someone come take a look at it. That way they can get a better idea of what needs to be done.


----------

